
Can AI make the gender gap at work disappear? - Raj7k
https://www.fastcompany.com/90250182/this-ai-platform-aims-to-close-the-gender-gap-in-the-workforce
======
dang
Url changed from [https://amp-fastcompany-
com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/amp.fastc...](https://amp-fastcompany-
com.cdn.ampproject.org/c/s/amp.fastcompany.com/90250182/this-ai-platform-aims-
to-close-the-gender-gap-in-the-workforce), which points to this.

